# Releasing Birds



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

i am receiving 100 quail chicks in about 3 weeks. I was doing some reading about releasing 7-8 week old chicks into the wild in about a 15 bird covey, and they should develop some wild instinct and survive. Has anyone tried this and been successful, or am i wasting birds?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

We do it with peasants at our local conservation club and some survive if they are in the right environment.


----------



## Blackdawg (Dec 31, 2007)

NSOFisherman, I certainly hope you meant PHEASANTS, as Immigration and Naturalization may want to speak to your club!! As far as releasing quail, you will most likely see 75% mortality within the first 48 hrs. Within 10 days, anticipate 0 survival. Pen reared birds have no imprinting from the wild mother hen, who starts to communicate with the chicks while still in the egg. Save your birds for training. Besides, with the ODOW having started trap and transport projects with wild Kansas quail, they may frown on anyone introducing anything that even remotely has a chance of retarding the gene pool. Wild covies of released Kansas quail are reported to be thriving around Woodbury and Funk Bottoms.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check this article - http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=3761


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

we released about 50 quail last june and seen them in nov. They were about 6 months old. what is your llewellins breed like we rasie them also.


----------

